

Trezor Switches from LGPLv3 to Microsoft Reference Source License - xkarga00
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2u1wea/trezor_code_no_longer_lgplv3_but_now_more/

======
jordigh
They... can't really do this. Retroactively go back and say the last six
months are not GPL'ed, I mean.

The GPLv3, which LGPv3 includes by reference, says

    
    
        All rights granted under this License are granted for the term of
        copyright on the Program, and are irrevocable provided the stated
        conditions are met.
    

So they have already given us code with a license that says it's irrevocable.
They can, if they wish, produce new code from now on under a new license,
sure. But they can't go back on their former promise to make it irrevocable.
Putting the LGPLv3 on your code is such a promise.

I hope people just fork Trezor from yesterday and ignore their sneaky attempt
to go back on their word.

~~~
dragonwriter
> So they have already given us code with a license that says it's
> irrevocable.

In US law, gratuitous licenses are revocable at will. The license _saying_ its
irrevocable might still have an effect on the ability of the licensor to
enforce the revocation against a putative licensee who relied on that language
(particularly, if they relied on it before and/or without knowledge of the
revocation), under the doctrine of promissory estoppel.

------
anonbanker
Good thing the code was GPLv3 a week ago. Let the forks begin. Maybe they'll
fix the timing bug mentioned in the reddit thread, while they're at it.

